# Texas Governor comes begging to US Gvmt for Flu help



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wasn't this the boastful governor who only weeks ago advocated for Secession from the Union? :lol:

How about *a big huge piece of humble pie* Gov Perry?



> Less than two weeks after raising the prospect of seceding from the union, Texas Gov. Rick Perry is calling on the federal government to come to his state's aid in the midst of the swine flu outbreak.


Boy wouldn't now is the time to pass that healthcare bill!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Or they could just shoot any illegal mexican that tries to cross the border to contain it.


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

What better reason to close the border and not allow any travel between the US and Mexico. Wow, our politicians are handed an out on a silver platter and I'll bet they will find a million reasons not to use it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

TX and other states are facing much more of a threat because of the illegal border crossings where people cannot be checked or monitored if they show signs of illness. It is Federal policy that has not dealt with this issue and the Gov of TX should expect the Feds to clean up and deal with the mess they are creating. Once again your rose colored glasses cloud out that crystal clear reality.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

Tell me fellow internet pundits...

Where is this flu being spread from?

Are illegal immigrants running rampantly amuck in Kansas? In New York City at elementary schools? How 'bout that one person in Ohio? Maybe a desperate Mexican running stealthily thru the United States?

Ohh! *gasp* _Maybe_ it is a secret terrorist agent from Mexico?

:roll: :withstupid:

Any other conspiracy theories gents?

Maybe Obama has secret henchmen out to spread disease amongst Republicans?

Ohh the possibilities are endless!

Hang 'em high in the streets!!!!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ron Gilmore said:


> TX and other states are facing much more of a threat because of the illegal border crossings where people cannot be checked or monitored if they show signs of illness. It is Federal policy that has not dealt with this issue and the Gov of TX should expect the Feds to clean up and deal with the mess they are creating. Once again your rose colored glasses cloud out that crystal clear reality.


For the record Ron I'm not disagreeing with this and the other statement that we need much much tighter border security to protect the borders especially when it comes to this type of threat. Like the other poster said, this is teed up for a political cover to justify shutting down the borders completely.

However the illegal border crossings aren't going to stop the spread of this. Until we shut down all airline traffic, international commerce and interstate travel, there will be no sealing off any border state or Federal.

Hopefully this is just a very serious scare, and doesn't reach pandemic levels, because it will take something drastic for the Federal governement to do the proper thing in advance and be proactive instead of reactive.

Republican, Democratic, Polka dotted, doesn't matter... no governement official wants to pre-emptively cause a panic and shut down all routes of transmission for fear of creating a larger panic...

or so it seems to me

:thumb:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ryan couple things you need to remember, is that this flu strain is going to transfer by people coming in contact with the virus because of hygiene. I have read a lot of the concerns that evolved during the prep work to contain or prevent the bird flu from crossing this nation if it arrived here.

Almost all of the concerns of that match the swine flu and unlike you I have lived through one swine flu outbreak in my life.

The concern about the illegals is that there is no monitoring of someone who may be sick when they arrive. Most of the areas where they are coming from will not have readily available rest rooms or the ablity for them to properly wash their hands etc... The same thing is present where many of them are staying once they do arrive.

The CDC predicted that the illegal and transient camps and communites will be incubators for these diseases causing large local outbreaks that will spread quickly.

Nobody disputes the risks of air travel etc.. but you have a list of all people on a plane and can contact them and those whom they have come in contact with to a certain degree.

Jose' arrives in El Paso sick, goes to a safe area and passes this on to others who are likely illegal. Jose' ends up in the hospital and is asked who he has come in contact with. Jose' is not going to give up that list of names. Thus why the CDC sees these areas as large incubators.

There is absolutely no reason not to work to stop the flow of illegals for this reason alone. But why should I expect you to grasp this being you want to make this about political party lines.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

20' wall with a manned 50 cal every 500 yds ought to take care of this issue, and building it could be call economic stimulus too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> 20' wall with a manned 50 cal every 500 yds ought to take care of this issue, and building it could be call economic stimulus too.


Shovel ready.  The fence too.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

cmon pig flu , drugs , taking jobs from Americans , and increaced crime rate. Small price for a politician to pay , better than being called a biggott by left wing loon's. Face it our goverment could give a flying F*^%$.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm just livid about this, and desperately want them to shut down the border! Not just because of illegal immigrants, but even the American citizens that visit there. I don't care who would be left stuck in Mexico, it's their own fault for wanting to go there so bad! I live in Southern California, and am worried sick about our little family! There are plenty of Marines who go party down there, or go visit family down there on the weekends, and I don't want them bringing swine flu here! People are just so clueless, I don't know why anyone would WANT to go to Mexico (I never have, and probably never will.) A Marine wife I know, even went back to Mexico with her husband and newborn daughter when people were being slaughtered (and still are), because she wanted to visit her family!! Ugh...stupid!


----------

